

NavSpy (social-grid mapping) featured on Dragon's Den - DabAsteroid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xokDpUmrB2E&fmt=18

======
DabAsteroid
Dragon's Den is an angel-investment gameshow wherein entrepreneurs pitch to a
5-member angel panel, hoping to win by achieving equity sales.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragons%27_Den_>(UK)

------
DabAsteroid
3:13 - 4:30.

